# A28 From Rouen



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Folks
Does anyone know the route from Rouen to Alencon it's the A28, I have never used it because from Rouen I have always turned left [south], what I need to know is it FREE to Alencon and from there what is it like to Tours, from there I take the N10, needless to say I do not like paying the tolls.
Regards

Ron


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Rouen to Alencon will cost you €20

Courtesy of

http://www.autoroutes.fr/index.php?lng=2


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

You can always travel for free, on the parallel road, we often do that run, it's peaceful and easy - and stop off at Beaumont municipal site - there's a super-u at the top of the town for fuel and food and wine.

8)


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

twooks said:


> You can always travel for free, on the parallel road, we often do that run, it's peaceful and easy - and stop off at Beaumont municipal site - there's a super-u at the top of the town for fuel and food and wine.
> 
> 8)


Hi Twooks,

The last time we used that road (N138) it was a "rat race" but that was before the "Peage" opened . Have you used it recently :?:

We are going that way in January. 

Don


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Don , we used the N138 from Tours too Rouen in late September and had a great run up, even went through centre of Tours and it was fine.

Bob


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Hi, Don,
That road could be pretty bad if you timed it wrong - and the run seemed never-ending but we used it a couple of times this year and it was much better, the only 'problem' was that on one occasion there was a biker event on at Le Mans and the bikers were also avoiding the A28; we followed several brit bikers through one of the villages and got pulled over by the police who were breathalysing them. we have a blue T4 and it doesn't look like a motorhome, the police looked a bit sheepish when they realised we were motorhomers!!
chatting to other campers at Beamont campsite they had all used the A28

8)


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Thanks I might give it a go in January.
 
Don


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Have yet to use the A28, but the municipal site at Beaumont I thoroughly recommend. We avoided it for years following a bad experience with large spiders in the wash-ups! However, it has been completely re-built and is now probably the most spider and dirt free shower block in France. Usual quiet, close to village centre, cheap, well run municipal site. Convenient distance from the supermarket Auchen in Le Mans and the short run to Caen the following day.

Enjoy your trip where ever you go.

Sue


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Suenliam said:


> Have yet to use the A28, but the municipal site at Beaumont I thoroughly recommend. We avoided it for years following a bad experience with large spiders in the wash-ups! However, it has been completely re-built and is now probably the most spider and dirt free shower block in France. Usual quiet, close to village centre, cheap, well run municipal site. Convenient distance from the supermarket Auchen in Le Mans and the short run to Caen the following day.
> 
> Enjoy your trip where ever you go.
> 
> Sue


Hi Sue,

Thanks for the update.

I don't think we will be able to use it as in my site guide it's only open from 1st May until 30th September. Do you know if this is correct.

Don


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hallo Don, - yes I suspect you are right. Like most municipals it will close at end Sept. Sorry about that. Perhaps you should also go spring and autumn  
(Just to check of course :lol: )

Sue


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Sue,

I might just do that when I can find a fourteen month year. It's very hard work being retired. :lol: :lol: 

Don


----------



## markbarfield (May 1, 2005)

I ahve used this road about three times in the alst nine months. I find it very expensive for the full run but seems to flow well apart from at the Peage where they dont seem to have enough booths. Nice quick road though but if you have enough time the N route alternative is a really good route with some great little stop off's and lovely places to grad food.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

*A28/N138*

Hi Folks
Thanks for the info, I shall not be using the A28 now instead I shall use the N138 did a check on mappy cost was about €40 to Le Mans, hope to see some of you on route. we leave in May can't wait.

Ron


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Enjoy :lol: :lol:

8)


----------

